# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Απώλεια μαλλιών

## Pithikos

Καλησπέρα είμαι 22 χρόνων και έχω ξεκινήσει να έχω καράφλα μικρή βέβαια αλλά έχω εδώ και 4 περίπου χρόνια όπως έχω πει και σε προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις έχω περάσει πάρα πολλά άσχημα πράγματα μπορεί να μου πέφτουν τα μαλλιά εξετηας αυτών που έχω περάσει;
(σε περίπτωση που σας μπερδεύει το όνομα είμαι γυναίκα)

----------


## Pithikos

> Καλησπέρα είμαι 22 χρόνων και έχω ξεκινήσει να έχω καράφλα μικρή βέβαια αλλά έχω εδώ και 4 περίπου χρόνια όπως έχω πει και σε προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις έχω περάσει πάρα πολλά άσχημα πράγματα μπορεί να μου πέφτουν τα μαλλιά εξετηας αυτών που έχω περάσει;
> (σε περίπτωση που σας μπερδεύει το όνομα είμαι γυναίκα)


Δεν ξέρω αν το γράφω στην σωστή κατηγορία

----------


## Constantly curious

Ισως να ταιριαζε στη κατηγορια " γενικα". Να πας αμεσα σε δερματολογο να αποκλεισει τριχοπτωση απο ανισσοροπια ph στο δερμα και κατοπιν γενικες εξετασεις αιματος. Κατοπιν αν θες γραψε μας τι ανακαλυψες.

----------


## Pithikos

> Ισως να ταιριαζε στη κατηγορια " γενικα". Να πας αμεσα σε δερματολογο να αποκλεισει τριχοπτωση απο ανισσοροπια ph στο δερμα και κατοπιν γενικες εξετασεις αιματος. Κατοπιν αν θες γραψε μας τι ανακαλυψες.


Εντάξει θα σας ενημερώσω ευχαριστώ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα έπεφταν λόγω σμηγματορροικης δερματιτιδας... Με ειδικό σαμπουάν πλέον δεν έχω θεμα. Θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι πολλοί οι λόγοι που πέφτουν μαλλια. Πρεπει να το ψάξεις

----------


## YokoChoco

> Εμενα έπεφταν λόγω σμηγματορροικης δερματιτιδας... Με ειδικό σαμπουάν πλέον δεν έχω θεμα. Θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι πολλοί οι λόγοι που πέφτουν μαλλια. Πρεπει να το ψάξεις


Και'γω έχω σμηγματορροική, έχω δοκιμάσει πισσούχα και διάφορα σαλικυλικά κτλ αλλά διαφορά είδα σε κάποιο βαθμό με tee trea oil και τσουκνίδα σαμπουάν και λοσιόν κορτιζόνης(μια στο τόσο).. καλό ήταν το Selsun 2,5% αλλά καταργήθηκε κ πλέον κυκλοφορεί το 1% που δεν εχει αποτέλεσμα.
Εσύ τι προιόντα χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Και'γω έχω σμηγματορροική, έχω δοκιμάσει πισσούχα και διάφορα σαλικυλικά κτλ αλλά διαφορά είδα σε κάποιο βαθμό με tee trea oil και τσουκνίδα σαμπουάν και λοσιόν κορτιζόνης(μια στο τόσο).. καλό ήταν το Selsun 2,5% αλλά καταργήθηκε κ πλέον κυκλοφορεί το 1% που δεν εχει αποτέλεσμα.
> Εσύ τι προιόντα χρησιμοποιείς;


Εγω βάζω το σαμπουάν της oliprox απλα να σου πω επειδή εχω κανει αρκετα λουσιματα οτι μαι μεν μειώνει πολυ τη τριχόπτωση και τισ νιφάδες στο κεφαλι αλλα... Η φαγουρα ειναι αισχρή ακομα.. Εγω φαντασου εχω πληγές

----------


## YokoChoco

Και'γω παλιά έκανα πληγές και βγάζανε υγρό, αλλά μάλλον εσύ είσαι χειρότερα. Έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει το IONIL με ανθρακόπισσα?
Θεωρείται ισχυρό... 
Υπάρχει και το BIONATAR που έχει μέσα ιχθυόλη.
Εμένα αυτά μου ξεραίνουν το δέρμα.. χρησιμοποιώ δύο φυτικά με τσουκνίδα το ένα και τειοδεντρο το άλλο.
Το καλοκαίρι λούζομαι 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, το χειμώνα είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα νομιζω.
Για λοσιόν η δερματολόγος μου έγραψε το ADVANTAN 0.1%

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Και'γω παλιά έκανα πληγές και βγάζανε υγρό, αλλά μάλλον εσύ είσαι χειρότερα. Έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει το IONIL με ανθρακόπισσα?
> Θεωρείται ισχυρό... 
> Υπάρχει και το BIONATAR που έχει μέσα ιχθυόλη.
> Εμένα αυτά μου ξεραίνουν το δέρμα.. χρησιμοποιώ δύο φυτικά με τσουκνίδα το ένα και τειοδεντρο το άλλο.
> Το καλοκαίρι λούζομαι 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, το χειμώνα είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα νομιζω.
> Για λοσιόν η δερματολόγος μου έγραψε το ADVANTAN 0.1%


Τα τραβαω ολα screen shot γιατι δε τα ξέρω και θέλω να τα ψάξω. Επίσης βρε φίλη ακομα και με το ολιπροξ λαδωνω φουλ. Και θελω να ξαναπάω τωρα δερματολόγο ενω πηγα ενα μηνα πριν.. Ευτυχώς τα δερματικα εξαφανίστηκαν γιατί είχα πολλά αυχενα

----------


## YokoChoco

Είμαι φίλος όχι φίλη, άμα κάνω αλλαγή φύλου ποτέ μου θα σε ενημερώσω!  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YokoChoco

Παλιά ένας δερματολόγος(της πλάκας) μου έδωσε το HELSINKI FORMULA, τελείως αποτυχία, ξεφλούδιζε το δέρμα μου.
Οταν λεω της πλάκας, νοσοκομειακός ήταν αλλά κακός γιατρός.

Οταν βαζουμε IONIL ή BIONATAR γίνεται εναλλάξ με φυτικό, πχ DR ORGANIC TEA TREE ή KLORANE ΤΣΟΥΚΝΙΔΑΣ.
Δηλαδή μία μέρα πισσούχο μία μέρα φυτικό, εναλλάξ, οχι κάθε μέρα το ίδιο, θα ερεθιστεί το δέρμα.


Yπάρχουν φυτικά και της APIVITA.

Σκέψου σκέφτομαι κάποια στιγμή να χρησιμοποιήσω και ΑΓΙΟΡΕΙΤΙΚΟ ΣΑΜΠΟΥΑΝ... με ευλογία!!!  :Wink:

----------


## YokoChoco

Το OLIPROX το θεωρώ κακό σαμπουάν..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το OLIPROX το θεωρώ κακό σαμπουάν..


Αυτό μου είπε, και μονο 3 φορες τη βδομαδα λούσιμο.. Αλλα αναγκαστικά τώρα θα ξαναπάω γιατί με 3 φορες το μαλλι μου σταζει λαδι

----------


## YokoChoco

> Αυτό μου είπε, και μονο 3 φορες τη βδομαδα λούσιμο.. Αλλα αναγκαστικά τώρα θα ξαναπάω γιατί με 3 φορες το μαλλι μου σταζει λαδι


Αν έχεις μακρυά μαλλιά πρέπει να τα κόψεις πιο κοντά για να μπορείς να λούζεσαι πιο εύκολα έως ότου αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα. Πάντως μακρύ μαλλί και σμηγματορροική δεν λέει, κοντά μάλλια πρέπει να εχεις..

----------


## YokoChoco

Στην σμηγματορροική δερματίτιδα βοηθάει να φτιάξεις ένα σκεύασμα ως εξής.. μισό ποτήρι νερό, μισό ποτήρι ξύδι μηλίτη και 10-15 σταγόνες tee trea oil ή έλαιο λεβάντας. Το εφαρμόζεις στο κεφάλι σκεπάζεις με πετσέτα και το αφήνεις 20', λούζεσαι μετά με φυτικό σαμπουάν.
Επίσης λένε ότι βοηθάει το λάδι καρύδας ως μάσκα για τα μαλλιά είναι αντιμυκητιασικό. Δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ αλλά σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω.
Γενικά τα βοτάνια είναι πιο ισχυρά από τα φάρμακα..

Θα σου ξαναπώ να δείς σαμπουάν του DR.ORGANIC είτε με tea tree είτε με coconat oil... βοηθάνε χωρίς παρενέργειες.. κ η τσουκνίδα κάνει πολύ καλό. Απλά θέλει κάθε μέρα λούσιμο.

ΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΧΟΠΤΩΣΗ που είναι και το κύριο ερώτημα του ποστ, βοηθάει η τσουκνίδα απ'όσο ξέρω.

----------


## YokoChoco

Έχω νεότερα για την σμηγματορροΐκη δερματίτιδα.
Βοηθάει το σκεύασμα Βιοτίνης(βιταμίνη H), επίσης τα προβιοτικά με λήψη από το στόμα και η μάσκα με ξινόγαλο στα μαλλιά.
Δλδ βάζουμε ξινόγαλο στα μαλλιά, σκεπάζουμε το κεφάλι με μία πετσέτα, το αφήνουμε 30' και λουζόμαστε με σαμπουάν tea tree ή με έλαιο καρύδας.
 :Smile:

----------


## YokoChoco

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε στην σμηγματορροική, πχ σαμπουάν τσουκνίδας φυτικό και να ρίξετε μέσα αιθέριο έλαιο λεβάντας.
Για τριχόπτωση βοηθάει το τσουκνίδα με έλαιο δάφνης... για κάποιο λογο η δάφνη ενδείκνυται για την τριχόπτωση.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε στην σμηγματορροική, πχ σαμπουάν τσουκνίδας φυτικό και να ρίξετε μέσα αιθέριο έλαιο λεβάντας.
> Για τριχόπτωση βοηθάει το τσουκνίδα με έλαιο δάφνης... για κάποιο λογο η δάφνη ενδείκνυται για την τριχόπτωση.


Ναι υπάρχει και το δαφνελαιο βοηθάει και στην τριχόπτωση και διορθώνει τα ταλαιπώρημενα μαλλιά. Πωλείται στα φαρμακεία και δεν είναι ακριβό.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω πουμαι 57 , αν κι εχω τα μαλλια μου , λαδωνουν ταχυτατα μου ( σε σχεση με οταν δεν ειχα κτθλψη) , εχω και φαγουρα , αυτα λογω αγχωδους κτθλψης ....................εχω βαλει ενα σωρο σαμπουαν , καλο ηταν το παλιο το selsun , το πορτοκαλι ....αλλα 22 ετων , δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο , καλυτερα να σε δει δερματολογος ( η ενδοκρινολογος ) .....
τα κραταω κοντα , ωστε να μην λαδωνουν αμεσως ......
η μανα μου , βαζει μια λοσιον , με βαση το minoxidil ( 20 ευρω ) , to mono πουχει αποτελεσμα , το φτιαχνει το φαρμακειο...αλλα ειναι 83...

----------


## YokoChoco

> Εγω πουμαι 57 , αν κι εχω τα μαλλια μου , λαδωνουν ταχυτατα μου ( σε σχεση με οταν δεν ειχα κτθλψη) , εχω και φαγουρα , αυτα λογω αγχωδους κτθλψης ....................εχω βαλει ενα σωρο σαμπουαν , καλο ηταν το παλιο το selsun , το πορτοκαλι ....αλλα 22 ετων , δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο , καλυτερα να σε δει δερματολογος ( η ενδοκρινολογος ) .....
> τα κραταω κοντα , ωστε να μην λαδωνουν αμεσως ......
> η μανα μου , βαζει μια λοσιον , με βαση το minoxidil ( 20 ευρω ) , to mono πουχει αποτελεσμα , το φτιαχνει το φαρμακειο...αλλα ειναι 83...


Για πολύ λιπαρά μαλλιά να λούζεσαι κάθε μέρα με σαμπουάν τσουκνίδας που είναι κατά της λιπαρότητας.
Το selsun 2.5% εχει καταργηθεί εδώ και 15 χρόνια λόγω πολλών παρενεργειών που είχε ως προιόν.

----------

